# Sand??????



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Well even though i have decided to take a break from the hobby for awhile, i have not decided to take a break from helping others with this wonderful hobby.
That being said i had a friend ask me if it was ok to set up a reef using PFS.I have been in reefs for a very long time and have never ever used it before so i couldn't answer his question..He want things to become live in the system from scratch elimaniting un wanted hitchikers like aptisia and everything else..Anyone have any thoughts on this.

Thanks for your inputs in advance

Rick


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

I used Estes Marine Sand (also known as Stoney River and Ultra Reef) on my reef and would happily do it again. It is silica based like PFS but has a polymer/ceramic coating to prevent the silicates from causing brown algae problems. I wouldn't use PFS if for no other reason than the risk of brown algae. I highly recommend the Estes Marine Sand. It is very uniform, the perfect size, and comes in black or white (I used solid black on my reef, most freshwater tanks I use a 50/50 mix of black and white).


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

fishguy2727 said:


> I used Estes Marine Sand (also known as Stoney River and Ultra Reef) on my reef and would happily do it again. It is silica based like PFS but has a polymer/ceramic coating to prevent the silicates from causing brown algae problems. I wouldn't use PFS if for no other reason than the risk of brown algae. I highly recommend the Estes Marine Sand. It is very uniform, the perfect size, and comes in black or white (I used solid black on my reef, most freshwater tanks I use a 50/50 mix of black and white).


Yeah that's what i was thinking also, but when a question comes up that you have never tried before and dont have the answers to..then i figure i would see what everyone elses opinion was.

Rick


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

PFS is one of the recommended sands to use in a Reef.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

I thought it was high in silicates..which would give him the dreaded diatoms

Rick


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

whitetiger61 said:


> I thought it was high in silicates..which would give him the dreaded diatoms
> 
> Rick


Not from what I've heard about it. Maybe be wrong, but I know a few who have used the stuff. I'll have to ask if they ran something to rid the tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Nope, I was wrong. Sorry, thats a my bad. Got the goods from the guy and a pool techy, word is, NEVER put that stuff in a Salt Water Aquarium. Sorry for the mistake, I got the sands wrong.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

k i told her no anyway thanks Brian

Rick


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I don't know what PFS is but used play sand in my 55g

my .02


----------

